# Word on ESPN Radio: Artest for Peja



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Rumor on ESPN Radio: Artest for Peja*

This, perhaps the first trade ever suggested when Artest was first on the block, may in fact be coming to fruition. ESPN.com reports that the trade of Artest is pretty much imminent to some Western Conference team, though it probably won't go down today. They don't specify Peja in that report.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304259

The reason this gets its own thread on the Bulls board is because I want to discuss the ramifications of Peja on Indiana, should this trade go down of course. I'm sure it makes them a better team than Indy without Artest, as they have been for the last month, and I'm also sure they were a better team with Ron Ron in his sane moments. The bad side of this is that it gives Indiana that dominant spot up shooter Miller once was. They could really take off with this acquisition given the quality of the rest of their defense. Indy's current struggles may be ending. 

The good news is that in Indy, a contending team which provides a change of scenery, will provide us the opportunity to see exactly what Peja has left. If he turns it around and becomes Peja from three years back, that shows him to be a pouter, but more importantly it would validate our interest in him this offseason. We don't need any more small forwards. I'm only interested in him if he shows his ability to be a stud again, and should he wind up in Indy, we would get a real chance to see what's left in the tank.

Should Peja rise again to the top of the free agent rankings with a change of scenery, the next challenge would be to steal him from Indiana. Honestly, I still think we'd have a good chance based on the quotes that have surfaced over the last few years.

Edit: Mods, I forgot to put in the thread title that this is only a rumor. ESPN I take a little more seriously than some, but still a rumor. Can you change the title for me? Thanks.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ARTEST-FOR-PEJA GETTIN' CLOSE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
January 24, 2006 -- I have it on excellent authority the Pacers and Kings are exceedingly close to swapping Ron Artest (three more years after this on his contract with a right to opt out after two) for Peja Stojakovic, who has the freedom to opt out after this season or play out the next. 
Then again, let me put it another way: The two teams are as close as my Paper Clips were to acquiring Artest for Corey Maggette before an Indiana doctor decided the swingman's left ankle was too great a risk. 

According to three sources, it's strictly Sacramento's call; the Pacers are agreeable and ready to deal.

http://www.nypost.com/sports/59477.htm


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Interesting, Peja has the ability to opt out and go wherever he wants, it's just seems weird considering the rumours circulating around that Indiana turned down Al Harrington and Nene for the same reason.

If Paxson really wanted Peja, this would be the time to get him, I hate to see how much he would command if he bounced back and did really well in Indiana, which I can see happening.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I don't want any part of Peja. Not the way he's playing for Sacto the last couple of years. We don't need some soft jumpshooter that plays the one position we have a glut of productivity in... much less an average one like Peja has become.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> IWe don't need some soft jumpshooter that plays the one position we have a glut of productivity in...



Then what was all that stuff you posted in the Crawford Update thread about?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

No mention of Peja?

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-pacers-artest&prov=ap&type=lgns

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr><td class="yspsctnhdln">Pacers closer to trading Artest</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody> </table> By CLIFF BRUNT, Associated Press Writer
January 24, 2006 

INDIANAPOLIS (AP) -- The Indiana Pacers are closer to dealing Ron Artest and getting a player to help their struggling team. 

"We're closer than we were," Indiana president of basketball operations Larry Bird said Tuesday. "To say we're going to do something today, well, that's not going to happen." 

Artest's agent, Mark Stevens, said "a deal is imminent, almost as soon as possible." Artest was a key component to a team that was expected to challenge for the Eastern Conference crown. He led the league in steals and was the Pacers' second-leading scorer at 19.4 points a game before being deactivated after publicly requesting a trade in early December. 

In five years with the Pacers, Artest was an All-Star once and was the NBA's defensive player of the year in 2003-04. 

Bird said the Pacers had been interested in Corey Maggette of the Los Angeles Clippers, but there was "no question" that Maggette's sprained left foot affected the process. Maggette averaged 21.7 points in 13 games before getting injured in early December. 

The Timberwolves were among many teams that have inquired about Artest and were thought to be a prime candidate to be involved in a trade. But talks between Timberwolves vice president Kevin McHale and Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh have slowed of late. 

Jermaine O'Neal, the Pacers' leading scorer, has said some players might be worried about getting traded along with Artest, and it might be affecting their play. The Pacers have lost four of their last five games, including Monday to the Atlanta Hawks, who have the NBA's worst record. 

Bird dismissed that idea, saying there's always a chance a player can be traded. 

"I don't believe that," Bird said. "How can they be affected? It's the same thing every year." 

Bird said his players should not worry because he's trying for a one-for-one deal. He said the Pacers' recent tailspin has not pushed him to make a deal more quickly. 

"We want to do what's right for this franchise."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Then what was all that stuff you posted in the Crawford Update thread about?


Can Crawford play the 3?

What position does Peja usually play?

Crawford is outproducing Peja this season.

I think it would be stupid for the Kings to trade Peja for Pike and Othella and a shot at the Vanilla Gorilla.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

according to espn news little hot breaking news thingy:

*jim gray is reporting that the trade has gone down. artest for peja.*

done deal. pending league approval of course.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Yep, also just heard it on the Score


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I told a friend about the deal - he's a kings fan. His response? "the kings are turning into the pacers."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jim gray reporting that the deal is on stern's desk. 

there may be other (salary related) issues involved.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Peja looks really bad to me this season. A one dimensional shooter if I ever saw one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304512

*Long-awaited deal comes to fruition for Pacers*


INDIANAPOLIS -- The Indiana Pacers have agreed to trade Ron Artest to the Sacramento Kings in exchange for Peja Stojakovic pending league approval, ESPN's Jim Gray has confirmed Tuesday.

The deal closes a chapter in the Pacers' latest drama involving the volatile star forward.

<!--------------------------START PLAYER CARD------------------> 

<table class="tableheadFixWidth" align="right" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="200"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="2" class="whitelink"> Ron Artest</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left">







Small Forward
Indiana Pacers

Profile</td> </tr><tr class="evenrow"> <td align="center"> <table bgcolor="#ffffff" border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1" width="190"> <tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="6" align="center">2006 SEASON STATISTICS</td></tr> <tr align="right"> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">GM</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">PPG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">RPG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">APG</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">FG%</td> <td style="background: rgb(188, 188, 180) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;" width="17%">FT%</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#bcbcb4"> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">16</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">19.4</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">4.9</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">2.2</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">45.992</td> <td style="background: rgb(153, 153, 153) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial;">61.157</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td></tr> </tbody> </table> <!---------------------INLINE MINI-PLAYER CARD ENDS HERE--------------------> Kings owners Gavin and Joe Maloof on ESPNEWS would not comment directly on ESPN's report that the Kings pending league approval will trade Peja Stojakovic to the Pacers for Ron Artest. 

Artest was a key component to a team that was expected to challenge for the Eastern Conference crown. He led the league in steals and was the Pacers' second-leading scorer at 19.4 points a game before being deactivated after publicly requesting a trade in early December.

In five years with the Pacers, Artest was an All-Star once and was the NBA's defensive player of the year in 2003-04.

Pacers GM Larry Bird said the Pacers had been interested in Corey Maggette of the Los Angeles Clippers, but there was "no question" that Maggette's sprained left foot affected the process. Maggette averaged 21.7 points in 13 games before getting injured in early December.



The Pacers have lost four of their last five games, including Monday to the Atlanta Hawks, who have the NBA's worst record.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

A done deal.

I think the Pacers got better than the Kings did, to be honest. They'll miss his defense but Indy is about to start looking like Dallas.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hmmm. Artest is going to hold Kobe to 45 now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron finally reunited with Brad Miller... wonder what they think of each other


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I wonder if Kobe's scoring outbursts moved the Maloofs to action.

Speaking of the Maloofs:



> You decide on the 10,000-square-foot Hardwood Suite. After all, with its locker room (nine lockers and three showers) and beds enough for 10, you can bring nearly all your teammates. They'll love having their own cheerleaders ($750 each for four hours) to root them on. You can even rent a ref (about $250).


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/multimedia/photo_gallery/2006/01/10/gallery.reilly/index.5.html


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a favorite Ron-Ron moment: When he applied for a job at Circuit City after he got drafted by the Bulls in order to get the employee discount. Best of luck to crazy Ron tormenting the Western conference.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

step said:


> Interesting, Peja has the ability to opt out and go wherever he wants, it's just seems weird considering the rumours circulating around that Indiana turned down Al Harrington and Nene for the same reason.
> 
> If Paxson really wanted Peja, this would be the time to get him, I hate to see how much he would command if he bounced back and did really well in Indiana, which I can see happening.


If he bounces back and does well in Indy Donnie Walsh will pay him and keep him

He could be a perfect fit with there with JO'N


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Showtyme said:


> A done deal.
> 
> I think the Pacers got better than the Kings did, to be honest. They'll miss his defense but Indy is about to start looking like Dallas.


How's that?


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Ron finally reunited with Brad Miller... wonder what they think of each other


What do you think ?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> Just a favorite Ron-Ron moment: When he applied for a job at Circuit City after he got drafted by the Bulls in order to get the employee discount. Best of luck to crazy Ron tormenting the Western conference.


:laugh:

I forgot about that story. Classic.


I hope Ron-Ron gets his head together and does well in SAC. I hope Peja plays well, but decides going from one third tier city to another isn't a great quality of life move.

If he is healthy and starts playing well again, I'd still like him to consider Chicago.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I hope Ron-Ron gets his head together and does well in SAC. I hope Peja plays well, but decides from going to one third tier city to another isn't a great quality of life move.
> 
> If he is healthy and starts playing well again, I'd still like him to consider Chicago.


That's how I feel about it, too. 

Peja can still play, he just had a case Vince-itis in Sacramento.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Artest is smart and no one realises it - they just think he's an unpredicatable nutter , which of course he is .

He's just an unpredictable nutter with a plan and a thirst for the headline that keeps him keeping on in the building of his own legend 

With individual legend , irrespective of its notoriety - and perhaps because of it , blended with "best in game status" in a paticular facet of the game ( defense ) its an intoxicating and irresistable media bonfire .

Artest knows this 

Don't be surprised to see him run for President before his basketball career is out 

Sure his antics have cost him over $6M in foregone earnings over his career.

Big whoop.

I'll wager he sees that as an investment in himself in building his "brand" to set himself up in other commercial ventures. Whether they are successful or not ( re his Rap Album ) is not the point - every entrepreneur doesn't have the Midas touch on everything they touch . The point is there is a fearlessness in what they pursue and how one is prepared to promote oneself ( even if some perceive it is from a negative base ) to drive the outcome 

Yeah it can be misguided and mismanaged within what the quantum of what is done is not in sync and success ( or failure ) in one endeavour can affect ( detrimentally ) what your core is - in what gave you success in the first place ( like when Richard Branson was forced to sell Virgin Music when Virgin Atlantic when to war with British Airways )

I think Artest loves playing basketball but I do not think he thinks of himself solely as a basketball player .

He's driven by something else - the celebrity and the notoriety within that celebrity to build the brand of "Ron Artest" to sell Rap Records , to make films , to have his own clothing or bling bling label - whatever.

I think he's an astute brand builder that is purposefully playing with fire and taking his risks to make himself more than a compliant yes masser basketballer - because he wants something more for himself and the craziness of the ride in what he's doing is part of the fun .

Does this make him a selfish and ruthless teammate where other people can suffer for him pursuing wholly and solely what he thinks is good for him ( even if that "what's good for him" frequently knocks heads with what's best for his team's basketball aspirations ?)

Yes

And therein lies the risk of any team acquiring Ron Artest

He's not completely insane - that's not the risk

He's just a driven brand building businessman ( who does have some genuine nutter about him ) that isn't always driven by one thing - the one thing that his team requires him to be driven by . Basketball


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

It could be awesome for the Kings or it could all go to crap pretty badly which triggers value back shipments for Bibby and Miller - and maybe adding some ballast to those trades with Kenny Thomas 

Corliss and Skinner are shorttimers but they are stuck with Shareef

And if Ron wears out his welcome there is always a team that was willing to take one more chance on Isiah Rider so I am sure he's tradeable to a desperate team ( and there is always those type of teams )

The Kings need to be sparked / jump started and this could help them


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Timeline: Ron-Ron's Troubled Past

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2281289


Ron Artest is a Sacramento King. More importantly, he now has a new home to place his baggage. And, as you know, there's a whole lot of it. Here's a quick look at his laundry list of questionable behavior:

1999-00 season

Summer 1999: Before his rookie season, Artest applied for a part-time job at a Circuit City outlet in the Chicago area. But the Bulls stepped in before he could begin work ... and benefit from the employee discount.

Said Artest: "I thought it would be fun. And I had a friend who worked there."

October 4, 1999: Fined $5,000 and sent home from the league's rookie orientation for missing a meeting. Bulls GM Jerry Krause said Artest overslept, while also having a friend in his room when visitors weren't allowed.



Ron Artest has gotten to know David Stern quite well throughout the years.
2000-01 season

February 21, 2001: Suspended for one game and fined $7,500 for fighting with Glenn Robinson during Bulls-Bucks game.

June 13, 2001: Broke two of Michael Jordan's ribs during a pickup game. "I'm not sure what happened," Artest said in the Chicago Daily Herald. "I was just guarding him. I was just trying to get position because he was posting me up. I don't even recall him stopping for a brief second. ... I read it in the paper and was like, 'Man, Mike's ribs got broke. How'd his ribs get broke?'"

2001-02 season

February 19, 2002: Traded with Ron Mercer, Brad Miller and Kevin Ollie to Pacers for Jalen Rose, Travis Best, Norm Richardson and second-round pick.

May 25, 2002: Girlfriend Jennifer Palma, mother of one of Artest's sons, accused him of grabbing her around the neck and by the arm during an argument. No charges were filed, but she was given a protective order, which Artest allegedly violated several days later by calling her. Harassment and criminal contempt charges were later dropped.



2002-03 season

Sept. 15, 2002: Artest, now reunited with Kimsha Hatfield, his girlfriend of eight years and mother of his two oldest children, called the police claiming that she hit and scratched him. (The two are now married.)

December 19, 2002: Fined $10,000 for shoving the Mavericks' Raja Bell and failing to leave the court in a timely manner following his ejection, which occurred after he was given his second technical foul.

Jan 4, 2003: Suspended three games and fined $35,000 for smashing video equipment after a loss to the Knicks at Madison Square Garden.

January 30, 2003: Suspended four games (costing him $84,000) after confrontation with Heat coach Pat Riley on the sidelines during the game, then flipping his middle finger at the fans in Miami. 


The incident boiled over in the fourth quarter when Artest scored and was fouled, and proceeded to flex his right arm while walking toward the Miami bench. Heat assistant coach Keith Askins exchanged words with Artest, who brushed against Riley. Riley, who was already hot because of an Artest flagrant foul on Caron Butler, began shouting with Artest and shoved him away. 

Feb. 26, 2003: Suspended one game by Pacers for smashing a framed picture of himself in Conseco Fieldhouse.

March 9, 2003: Suspended one game for flagrant foul (sixth of the season, which led to automatic suspension) on Trail Blazers' Bonzi Wells.

March 13, 2003: Suspended one game for flagrant foul (seventh of the season, which led to automatic suspension) on 76ers' Eric Snow.

March 20, 2003: Suspended two games for flagrant foul on the Celtics' Paul Pierce five seconds into the game. Eighth flagrant foul called for automatic two game suspension. 

April 3, 2003: Fined $20,000 for making an obscene gesture to the crowd in Cleveland.

2003-04 season

Feb. 16, 2004: Made his first All-Star appearance in style, by changing -- and mismatching -- sneakers throughout the game, in the hopes of landing a shoe contract. 

Said Artest's agent, Mark Bartelstein: "We've been in negotiations with several different companies for a few months now. We didn't feel it was right to just wear one brand."

March 19, 2004: Suspended one game for elbowing the Trail Blazers' Derek Anderson during game.

May 25, 2004: Fined $10,000 for making an obscene gesture during Eastern Conference Finals against the Pistons.

June 1, 2004: Took a shot at Richard Hamilton's masked face and was called for a flagrant foul late in the fourth quarter of Game 6 of the Eastern Conference Finals, which appeared to ignite the Pistons, who would eliminate the Pacers shortly thereafter. 

Said Artest of the call: "(Hamilton's) so skinny that they [the referees] didn't see it," Artest said. "I just put up my hands on him."



That's our Ron-Ron, back when he was hawking the CD.
2004-05 season

Nov. 9-10, 2004: Benched for two games after he asked for time off to promote the release of his upcoming rap album. 

"When I decided I wanted to leave the game or take a month off, I'm a grown man," Artest told ESPN. "It doesn't make me crazy to want to do something that I want to do. ... You can be anything you want to be.

"I want to be a musician. I want to own my own label and I want to be MVP and win the championship of the NBA. I feel I can do anything I want to do. I have two goals this year. I want to go platinum or have my girls, Allure, go platinum, and win the NBA championship."

Nov. 19, 2004: Charged into the stands at the Palace of Auburn Hills to attack a fan who had thrown a cup at him. Two days later, he was suspended for the remainder of the season. Artest pleaded no contest to assault and battery charges and was sentenced to a year of probation, community service, anger management counseling and a $250 fine. He missed 73 regular-season games and 13 playoff games in total, while also losing $4,995,000 in salary.

2005-06 season

October 11, 2005: Said Artest on new season: "I'm going to continue playing hard and out of control, like a wild animal that needs to be caged in."

October 2005: Appearing on the cover of the December issue of Penthouse, Artest said in the interview that he wanted to box Ben Wallace on pay-per-view.

December 10, 2005: In a one-on-one interview with the Indianapolis Star, Artest suggests the Pacers trade him. "If the trade rumors, if there is any truth -- maybe it won't be a bad thing. They probably could win more games without me. ... If I go to the West Coast, I would come back to New York after my contract is up. ... I would go to Cleveland. I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind LeBron James. There's a lot of players I wouldn't mind coming off the bench behind." 

In the interview, Artest also criticized coach Rick Carlisle, who would bench Artest for two games. "I like Coach [Carlisle] as a person, but I don't like playing for Coach. I like my team, though. ... Don't get it twisted. He's a very good coach. He knows what he's doing. I personally don't like playing for him."

December 12, 2005: Placed on inactive list.

December 15, 2005: Fined $10,000 for making public statements that he wanted to be traded. Said NBA senior vice president and general counsel Rick Buchanan: "Public trade demands by players was a subject discussed at length during collective bargaining negotiations this summer. The damage caused by these kind of statements was commonly understood, as was the NBA's intention to hold players accountable for such statements going forward."

December 17, 2005: Has a change of heart. Said Artest in the Indianapolis Star: "I should have been a man and spoken with coach [Rick Carlisle] about my differences with him. Yes, I would like to return to the team." 

January 1, 2006: Ron Artest, whose self-titled CD hits stores this summer, told the New York Post that his New Year's resolution is to: "Teach math classes in elementary schools throughout the country. And, of course, I want to sell 10 million records."


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

OK, now that we know this deal is going down, back to my original question, which I saw Kukoc commented on, kind of.

If, and only if, Peja is rejuvinated by the change of scenery and becomes again the player he was a few years back, would you then go after him this summer? The way Peja had been playing, I can't see why we would have been interested, with our glut of small forwards.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

No trade...?

?!!?!!

Is anyone watching Sportcenter? They said Sac rejected it.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Its on now.

Jim Gray is reporting it was a done deal, but while waiting for league approval, Ron Ron told the teams he would not play for SAC. The Kings then killed the deal, since even though Artest has no say in the matter, the Kings knew that was not a great way to start, given the circumstances and Ron's emotional state.

Gray is speculating the Pacers may suspend him without pay.

He says the Pacers shouldn't have to check with Ron as to where he wants to go, especially since he asked for a trade.

Great talent, but teams don't know when he'll go off. Probably limits his market.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

It looks like the Golden State deal is the only one left standing, and Bird should sign off on it ASAP. The fact is, they have to get rid of this guy, quick, and they MUST send him where he wants. It sucks to be handcuffed by a single player like this, and it's really pretty rude of Ron to be doing this altogether, but it's not fair to the rest of the team to let the talent they have in Artest sit and not get whatever they possibly can for the guy. He's lowering his trade value, maybe, but hey. Who cares? He believes he still got game, and he's getting paid the same money regardless of who he works for, so he might as well be a jerk about it, right? He doesn't care which team is made worse or better, he cares only for himself.

Jim Gray's commentary about Artest and how he's basically an ingrate is not 100% accurate. There's still some controversy as to whether or not a player should be able to have some say in where he is employed. Artest is not employed by the NBA; he's employed by the owners of each individual franchise. The only reason this is not a violation of antitrust law is because Artest has collectively bargained, along with all the other players in the league, the terms of his employment. This does mean that the owners can trade him without his consent, but off the top of my head, I don't think it precludes him from making public his sentiments about where he doesn't like. As much as Artest is being a terrible distraction and a huge jerk in this situation, it's not fair to get on his back because he's vocal about where he doesn't want to be sent without his consent.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Its on now.
> 
> Jim Gray is reporting it was a done deal, but while waiting for league approval, Ron Ron told the teams he would not play for SAC. The Kings then killed the deal, since even though Artest has no say in the matter, the Kings knew that was not a great way to start, given the circumstances and Ron's emotional state.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Add another bit of conduct to that list, Tom.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> Artest is not employed by the NBA; he's employed by the owners of each individual franchise. The only reason this is not a violation of antitrust law is because Artest has collectively bargained, along with all the other players in the league, the terms of his employment. This does mean that the owners can trade him without his consent, but off the top of my head, I don't think it precludes him from making public his sentiments about where he doesn't like. As much as Artest is being a terrible distraction and a huge jerk in this situation, it's not fair to get on his back because he's vocal about where he doesn't want to be sent without his consent.


Bird should be ticked off at Sacramento for submarining the trade, not Artest. Artest does have the right to say he won't play there, and Sacramento has the right to deal with him as they see fit in that circumstance. That said, their decision is immediately understandable.

Bird can't and shouldn't be able to dock his pay for that.


Edit: What happens to Peja now?

Edit again: I bet Isaiah Thomas is on the phone with Bird right now.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

GB said:


> Bird should be ticked off at Sacramento for submarining the trade, not Artest.


uhhhh no. As you said, the Kings' decision not to take on a player who won't play for them is understandable. Far more understandable to Bird than Artest's insistence that he has the ultimate authority over where he goes and whether he plays for them. I guess Artest has the right to state his preference, but he really shouldn't be allowed to hold anybody hostage, considering how he and the Pacers got to this point.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> uhhhh no. As you said, the Kings' decision not to take on a player who won't play for them is understandable. Far more understandable to Bird than Artest's insistence that he has the ultimate authority over where he goes and whether he plays for them. I guess Artest has the right to state his preference, but he really shouldn't be allowed to hold anybody hostage, considering how he and the Pacers got to this point.


If this were any other industry, the worker would be fired and given a severance package. He would then be subject to market forces, finding the next place of employment that would take him and that he would accept. I think this is the terror of the guaranteed contracts in the NBA that you don't have to worry about in the NFL (mostly non-guaranteed money and guaranteed money is almost all up front in the signing bonus) or in the MLB (mostly guaranteed money but tons of arbitration in baseball plus players are making a fraction of what teams are usually making in revenues, unless you're the Montreal Expos).

But simply because multi-year expensive contracts were signed, doesn't mean that players should be disallowed at least SOME influence on where they work.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

GB said:


> I bet Isaiah Thomas is on the phone with Bird right now.


I hope not. That wouldn't be good for the pick.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> uhhhh no. As you said, the Kings' decision not to take on a player who won't play for them is understandable. Far more understandable to Bird than Artest's insistence that he has the ultimate authority over where he goes and whether he plays for them. I guess Artest has the right to state his preference, but he really shouldn't be allowed to hold anybody hostage, considering how he and the Pacers got to this point.



Ok...can he be punished for stating his preference? IOW, did he do anything wrong here? (Antonio Davis didn't want to play in New York either).

If not, then, understandable as it may be, Birds anger has to be at the Kings franchise for reneging on a trade for a player that they knew would do stuff like this. They have the power to compel him to play. Cancel his paychecks by suspending him. 

Bird can't do that..._and_ he won't let him play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Throw some crap at it Pax, do it, he is the big 2 guard we need.

And if he doesn't show up, can't we just outright void the contract?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> It looks like the Golden State deal is the only one left standing, and Bird should sign off on it ASAP. The fact is, they have to get rid of this guy, quick, and they MUST send him where he wants. It sucks to be handcuffed by a single player like this, and it's really pretty rude of Ron to be doing this altogether, but it's not fair to the rest of the team to let the talent they have in Artest sit and not get whatever they possibly can for the guy. He's lowering his trade value, maybe, but hey. Who cares? He believes he still got game, and he's getting paid the same money regardless of who he works for, so he might as well be a jerk about it, right? He doesn't care which team is made worse or better, he cares only for himself.
> 
> Jim Gray's commentary about Artest and how he's basically an ingrate is not 100% accurate. There's still some controversy as to whether or not a player should be able to have some say in where he is employed. Artest is not employed by the NBA; he's employed by the owners of each individual franchise. The only reason this is not a violation of antitrust law is because Artest has collectively bargained, along with all the other players in the league, the terms of his employment. This does mean that the owners can trade him without his consent, but off the top of my head, I don't think it precludes him from making public his sentiments about where he doesn't like. As much as Artest is being a terrible distraction and a huge jerk in this situation, it's not fair to get on his back because he's vocal about where he doesn't want to be sent without his consent.


What a disaster! Everybody loves a traffic accident! :eek8: 

Wow, now Peja will be doubly pissed, because it sounds like he wanted out. This was all so very public, and now it's dead.

So Showtyme, what exactly is the Golden State deal as you have heard it?


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

GB said:


> Ok...can he be punished for stating his preference? IOW, did he do anything wrong here? (Antonio Davis didn't want to play in New York either).
> 
> If not, then, understandable as it may be, Birds anger has to be at the Kings franchise for reneging on a trade for a player that they knew would do stuff like this. They have the power to compel him to play. Cancel his paychecks by suspending him.
> 
> Bird can't do that..._and_ he won't let him play.


There's a lot of differences between AD's situation and Artest's, the first being that AD showed up and played for his team and Artest is saying he wouldn't do it for the Kings.

I'm sorry, but after all the garbage Bird and co. went through to stick by RonRon's side after all the flagrant fouls, the music thing, and the brawl, just to see him say he wanted out, there's no way he's going to be upset with the Kings for calling off the deal once they found out Ron wouldn't play for them. If Artest has some sort of right to choose his destination, the teams who are negotiating with the Pacers ought to have the same right to know whether Ron will play for them before consummating the deal. Yes, the Kings had to be aware that they were taking a risk, a BIG risk, by trying to add Artest (just as any other team that acquires him will)- but why bother with that if you know up front that he won't even suit up? They wouldn't. No team would.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such drama.

greg anthony now on espn news saying artest's agent told him ron never said he wouldn't show up in sac-town, it's just that he wasn't happy about it. sacramento heard this and rejected the trade. worried about emotional stability? i mean the paperwork was on the desk. 

and yeah, what about peja? looks like the kings might have just lost him fer nuthin'. right? 

greg anthony saying if you want to trade for artest you need to have a stable environment, and sacramento is anything but.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> There's a lot of differences between AD's situation and Artest's, the first being that AD showed up and played for his team and Artest is saying he wouldn't do it for the Kings.


I don't think (according to what is posted above by Miz) that he didn't say he wouldn't play. Just that he wasn't happy about it. That makes it like AD---> my single solo point being that the Kings could compel him to play like Isaiah compelled AD to play.




> I'm sorry, but after all the garbage Bird and co. went through to stick by RonRon's side after all the flagrant fouls, the music thing, and the brawl, just to see him say he wanted out, there's no way he's going to be upset with the Kings for calling off the deal once they found out Ron wouldn't play for them. If Artest has some sort of right to choose his destination, the teams who are negotiating with the Pacers ought to have the same right to know whether Ron will play for them before consummating the deal. Yes, the Kings had to be aware that they were taking a risk, a BIG risk, by trying to add Artest (just as any other team that acquires him will)- but why bother with that if you know up front that he won't even suit up? They wouldn't. No team would.


Which is really why Bird has himself to blame for sticking by the kid and not trading him earlier, or trading for him at all. But the Kings rejecting the trade puts Bird in a tight spot.

BTW, provisions in the new CBA listed below. I don't see anything that applies to this situation:



> # Gary Payton Rule: Players will have to wait 30 days in the regular season (20 days in the offseason) before being allowed to sign with the team that traded them away.
> # Alonzo Mourning Rule: The league will have more discretion to fine players who refuse to play for a team they are traded to.


http://danrosenbaum.blogspot.com/ August 08, 2004 entry

Sactowns reneging has created the perfect storm for Artest, Bird and the Pacers. If they hadn't, there would have been some leverage to use against Ronnie.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> such drama.
> 
> greg anthony now on espn news saying artest's agent told him ron never said he wouldn't show up in sac-town, it's just that he wasn't happy about it. sacramento heard this and rejected the trade.


if that's true, then Bird's ire should indeed be aimed at Sacto and my posts above are wrong.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

GB said:


> I don't think (according to what is posted above by Miz) that he didn't say he wouldn't play. Just that he wasn't happy about it. That makes it like AD---> my single solo point being that the Kings could compel him to play like Isaiah compelled AD to play.


What did Isiah do to compel AD to play? Sure, he said he wasn't happy about being traded, but I don't remember him saying he'd refuse to report to the Knicks.

Anyway, as I said just now, if Sac got cold feet just because Ron wasn't thrilled with the Kings, that's much, much different than if Ron actually publicly said he wouldn't go (which is the assumption I was working under, admittedly without proof).


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Artest wants to go to NY and it seems hes pushing his way towards that. 

.Wow he essentially played Bird like a fiddle .Make him commit publicly to saying he couldnt rejoin the team and will be traded and then fiddle with every trade proposal the pacers agree to until he gets to his destination. the big apple .

Yeah rons crazy alright 

Like a Fox


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> if that's true, then Bird's ire should indeed be aimed at Sacto and my posts above are wrong.


it all depends on how the kings org found out. if they came from ron's or the agent's mouth, then it doesn't matter how they say it or the way it's said. anything slightly off is cause for alarm. they're not dealing with a regular person here. it's ron artest. 

imo, any comments from the artest camp during this fallout is pure damage control. 

now, if the kings found out through the grapevine (or a message board, or random people), then yeah it's pretty irresponsible on their part.

but something tells me the kings based their last minute decision on a credible source.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> What did Isiah do to compel AD to play? Sure, he said he wasn't happy about being traded, but I don't remember him saying he'd refuse to report to the Knicks.


He suspended him at the beginning of the season and refused to negotiate a buyout.

His words were "This ain't charity."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well peja isn't playing against the sixers. it's on nba tv right now.

apparently he went to philly with the team and stayed back at the hotel.

i just tuned in, so i haven't heard any trade talk yet.

and yes, that was what greg anthony said ron's agent told him. that ron would've gone to the kings. but then, how does, in ron's world, "not being happy about it" manifest itself? the kings thought otherwise. and i guess until the league signs off on it, either one of the teams can pull out of the deal without any penalty? i'm guessing. 

larry bird must be beside himself tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> _
> The Kings reportedly called off the deal because of Artest's reluctance to play for them, although Artest was vague about his wishes in a conversation with The Indianapolis Star.
> 
> "There's no deal," Artest said in a telephone interview. "It's not that I don't want to play there . . . I'm letting my agent handle things. He's taken over things."
> ...


http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060124/SPORTS04/60124024


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

from the report, i'm not exactly clear on how the kings, found out RoRo. anthony said "they found out" so who knows. and since his report followed the jim gray one in the timeline, it does sorta feel like spin. 

oh that crazy ron.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> well peja isn't playing against the sixers. it's on nba tv right now, sac-town feed.
> 
> apparently he went to philly with the team and stayed back at the hotel.
> 
> ...


Trades aren't final until the physicals so the Kings could have flunked him - mental instability seems like a good medical reason to me. But yeah, the Kings had room to say no until the physical.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> There's a lot of differences between AD's situation and Artest's, the first being that AD showed up and played for his team and Artest is saying he wouldn't do it for the Kings.
> 
> I'm sorry, but after all the garbage Bird and co. went through to stick by RonRon's side after all the flagrant fouls, the music thing, and the brawl, just to see him say he wanted out, there's no way he's going to be upset with the Kings for calling off the deal once they found out Ron wouldn't play for them. If Artest has some sort of right to choose his destination, the teams who are negotiating with the Pacers ought to have the same right to know whether Ron will play for them before consummating the deal. Yes, the Kings had to be aware that they were taking a risk, a BIG risk, by trying to add Artest (just as any other team that acquires him will)- but why bother with that if you know up front that he won't even suit up? They wouldn't. No team would.


Thing is, RonRon's word means absolutely nothing. Hell, a month ago he said he'd play for any team in the league. He started off by saying he wanted a trade. Then he said he wanted to stay in Indiana. He's gone about as 180 as you can, and any team that gets him has to figure he'll do it again.

I'm actually rather amazed the Kings were willing to offer Peja. I think it's a sign he's not in very good form. I guess they've got nothing to lose. Likewise the Clips offering Maggette (who might have a seriously damaged ankle). As far as I can tell, the fact it's taken so long in the first place is because nobody wants to offer anything useful for him.

Here's an interesting idea, by the way... how about the Pacers trade Artest for Jalen Rose?  Artest and Bender for Rose is pretty much salary neutral.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Shortly after he agreed Tuesday morning to trade Peja Stojakovic to the Indiana Pacers for Ron Artest, Kings President Geoff Petrie received a telephone call from Artest's agent, who said his controversial star client did not want to come to Sacramento, according to sources close to the deal.
> 
> The call from Artest's agent, Mark Stevens, apparently led Petrie to call the deal off with the Pacers, those sources said.
> 
> ...


sacbee.com


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Thing is, RonRon's word means absolutely nothing. Hell, a month ago he said he'd play for any team in the league. He started off by saying he wanted a trade. Then he said he wanted to stay in Indiana. He's gone about as 180 as you can, and any team that gets him has to figure he'll do it again.


I understand that, but my point was that any team is taking a risk by acquiring the guy in the first place, so it wouldn't take much convincing to get them to pull the plug if they thought the risk was no longer worth it. Ron saying that he didn't even want to show up in Sacramento is more than enough, I would assume. The whole idea is getting a world-class basketball player at a bargain and hoping he stays sane for a year or two while the team hopefully makes a run in the playoffs. Obviously, the equation changes if you're not even sure he'll show up, and the fact that he changes his mind regularly is probably small consolation at best in that case.

Anyway, the dust hasn't settled on this yet, so it's tough to say what's going on.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

And people wonder why the Bulls wanted this guy off our team so badly.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ric Bucher:

_Artest thought he was being traded to LA and has already bought a house there.

Most teams had backed off this week due to SAC deal thought to be sure thing.

Lakers would still love to get Artest, DEN and GS may also still be interested.

Unsure if deal was rejected before or after league approval_
http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1984176&postcount=1

GS reportedly increased their offer.

EDIT: The NBA just created a new stat keeping bit for Peja tonight, who was told to stay at the hotel:

DNP-RD: Did Not Play - Ron's Decision.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Am I the only who think Greg Anthony is a moron? An opinionated one at that.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> Am I the only who think Greg Anthony is a moron? An opinionated one at that.


See http://www.hard-wood.org/.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I understand that, but my point was that any team is taking a risk by acquiring the guy in the first place, so it wouldn't take much convincing to get them to pull the plug if they thought the risk was no longer worth it. Ron saying that he didn't even want to show up in Sacramento is more than enough, I would assume. The whole idea is getting a world-class basketball player at a bargain and hoping he stays sane for a year or two while the team hopefully makes a run in the playoffs. Obviously, the equation changes if you're not even sure he'll show up, and the fact that he changes his mind regularly is probably small consolation at best in that case.
> 
> Anyway, the dust hasn't settled on this yet, so it's tough to say what's going on.


Yup. I just figure there's two ways to look at it for the team that's getting him.

One is like you say, to hope he stays sane for a bit and hope for a "honeymoon" period.

But my point is why would you expect that? If you're expecting that, you're misunderstanding the nature of the risk you're taking.

Once you've committed to the idea of bringing in a guy who's that impulsive in everything he says, it seems pretty foolish to get cold feet because of something he says at the last second. It's to be expected he says something goofy. What you do is ignore it, make nice with him and let him change his mind... which reportedly it already has!

With most people, you assume honesty with someone who says something like that and you take it seriously. But here you're dealing with a guy who's proven time and again he shouldn't be taken seriously. If you don't understand that, you ought to be asking how you've gotten this far in the trade process in the first place.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
4.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.3 minutes
Incoming

Austin Croshere
6-10 PF from Providence
9.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 25.7 minutes

Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes
Change in team outlook: +24.4 ppg, +9.7 rpg, and +2.7 apg.

Indiana Trade Breakdown
Outgoing

Austin Croshere
6-10 PF from Providence
9.3 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.2 apg in 25.7 minutes

Ron Artest
6-7 SF from St. John's
19.4 ppg, 4.9 rpg, 2.2 apg in 37.8 minutes
Incoming

Tim Thomas
6-10 SF from Villanova
4.3 ppg, 1.3 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.3 minutes
Change in team outlook: -24.4 ppg, -9.7 rpg, and -2.7 apg.


Successful Scenario
Due to Chicago and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hell, at some point you have to think Ron-Ron just likes chilling at home.

He's not a slacker on the court, but perhaps he's getting used to sleeping in.

Lord knows I love it.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> ...Here's an interesting idea, by the way... how about the Pacers trade Artest for Jalen Rose?  Artest and Bender for Rose is pretty much salary neutral.



Outstanding, you are reading my mind… :cheers: 

However, I like sloth's proposal as well :



sloth said:


> ...
> 
> Chicago Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> ...


Artest like Rodman, could be a great asset or a huge distracter. It is all depends on environment and his nutrition


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If Ron did not want to go to Sacramento, I doubt he would come here. 

Actually I am confused at Ron. Doesnt he want to be the man? He sure as hell could do that in Sacramento.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> If Ron did not want to go to Sacramento, I doubt he would come here.
> 
> Actually I am confused at Ron. Doesnt he want to be the man? He sure as hell could do that in Sacramento.



Where would Ron actually want to go though, thats the thing, its hard to tell. Its worth the risk, is it not? He has the potential to turn us into contenders, and if he become a distraction, we can exile him like Tim Thomas, and if he doesn't want to play, can't we just flatout Void his contract.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

truebluefan said:


> If Ron did not want to go to Sacramento, I doubt he would come here.
> 
> Actually I am confused at Ron. Doesnt he want to be the man? He sure as hell could do that in Sacramento.


I think it's Sacramento, the city that Ron has a issue with. He doesn't want to live in no men's land obviously. Remember how much Weber hate living there although he ended up getting a new contract there.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

99.9% sure he is going to end up a Laker...and David Stern will be happy


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Artest says he was just doing what the agent said. Hmmmm.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I think it's Sacramento, the city that Ron has a issue with. He doesn't want to live in no men's land obviously. Remember how much Weber hate living there although he ended up getting a new contract there.


ah yes! I remember. That might be it.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

truebluefan said:


> If Ron did not want to go to Sacramento, I doubt he would come here.
> 
> Actually I am confused at Ron. Doesnt he want to be the man? He sure as hell could do that in Sacramento.


Nah

He wants to win champioships 

Which is why he sent out subterfuge on the Kings trade 

I think he is purposefully limiting his market to get traded to the Wolves or the Lakers ( even though he talks about the Knicks for sentimental reasons ) 

Wolves and the Lakers are are about the only two organisations that could handle him for a period of time , sufficient enough , that they might just have a chance with him

I bet he's busting a gut to get to LA 

Do the Shaq thing when he wanted to be in LA and be a rapper/movie star ..do the parallel Rodman thing with Svengali Phil etc etc 

Kobes and Artest? 

Which would mean Odom for Artest 

I actually like the fit of Artest in Minnesota 

Artest and Pollard for Sczcerbiak and Madsen


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

What if we work out a trade for Artest and then sign Jack Haley to the vet minimum? Last time one of the league's best had as many head problems as Artest, Jack was the answer!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> If Ron did not want to go to Sacramento, I doubt he would come here.
> 
> Actually I am confused at Ron. Doesnt he want to be the man? He sure as hell could do that in Sacramento.


I think Ron is confused at Ron!

I also think the Lakers seem like the natural destination at this point... bright lights, big city, a rep for dealing with crazy players... it all fits.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pacers want to talk to Artest; Peja disrespected

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304942&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines



> ESPN.com news services
> 
> 
> Ron Artest has been summoned to a Wednesday morning meeting by the Indiana Pacers, who want to hear from the player himself on whether he is standing in the way of a trade to the Sacramento Kings for Peja Stojakovic, ESPN.com Insider Chris Sheridan reported Tuesday night.
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Steve Kerr on Ron-Gate:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=sk-artest012406&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> The latest episode of "As Ron Artest' s World Turns" took another twist Tuesday, with Artest informing the Sacramento Kings that he didn't want to play for them after a deal had been agreed upon with the Indiana Pacers earlier in the day.
> 
> For the Pacers, it is the second deal involving Artest that has fallen through. Two weeks ago, they thought they had a deal with the Los Angeles Clippers that would have brought Corey Maggette to Indy, but the Pacers backed out after being scared off by Maggette's injury problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

morrissey at the trib blogs about artest on the....bulls.

http://newsblogs.chicagotribune.com/sports_wakeup/



> What if ...
> 
> … the Bulls traded for Ron Artest?
> 
> ...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Trade for Artest AND sign Sprewell.

It'd be even more fun to watch Skiles coach 'em both.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Trade for Artest AND sign Sprewell.
> 
> It'd be even more fun to watch Skiles coach 'em both.


:laugh:

That'd bring the "jib" thing to an abrupt halt around here!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> That'd bring the "jib" thing to an abrupt halt around here!


Tough to breath with 4 hands squeezing your throat at the same time.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a take on all of this in the Indianapolis Star:



> Could this be any goofier? Or more appropriate and Artest-ian? How badly are we going to miss these daily dramas and theater-of-the-absurd productions?
> By the time this newspaper landed on your doorstep, there could have been several key developments.
> Artest could have run for president of Kazakhstan. Artest could have accepted a trade to Sacramento contingent on his being permitted to take time off to produce music CDs. Artest could have retired from the NBA and become the go-to guy for the Indiana Alley Cats.
> If nothing else, this whole fiasco has been quite amusing, giving us something to watch besides a dreadful Pacers team that seems to have used the mental Quick Check-Out option.





> If they ultimately end up with nothing for Artest, it would be, by my reckoning, an even deal.
> What a mess: Plan A was Corey Maggette. Plan B was/is Stojakovic. I shudder to contemplate Plans C-Z.
> Give it up to Artest, though.
> He has become a master puppeteer. He's playing the NBA like a cello. He's a free agent, except better. He's getting paid millions for doing nothing except playing with his cell phone at Lakers games. And he has the power, incredibly, to dictate the terms of engagement. Maybe there was a method to the madness, after all. You know, genius is rarely understood in its time.
> ...


Somewhere I read, but I can't find it again, that Artest bought a home in LA in anticipation of being traded to the Lakers. Kobe and Ron on court together - Phil's answer to Kobe not passing the ball?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh shut up!

*jim gray reporting that artest has NOW AGREED to the trade with the kings, but that the maloofs have to now RE-AGREE and they want to talk to artest to get his word that he will report and play.*

espn news just reported this.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Like sand through the hourglass, these are the days of our lives...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Like sand through the hourglass, these are the days of our lives...


soap operas are positively reality-based compared to the Ongoing Saga of RonRon the Rottweiler.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol, tb#1

what is also highly amusing are all the nba guys trying to outscoop each other. gray, bucher, broussard, anthony all with their versions of what happened/is happening. 

cat fight in the koi pond!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2304942



> Ron Artest was summoned to a morning meeting by the Indiana Pacers, who wanted to hear whether he is standing in the way of a trade to the Sacramento Kings for Peja Stojakovic, ESPN.com Insider Chris Sheridan reported Tuesday night.
> 
> Artest was scheduled to meet with Indianapolis officials Wednesday. He left Conseco Fieldhouse and drove away without making any comment at 1:30 ET, ESPN's George Smith reported.
> 
> He has agreed to the deal, ESPN's Jim Gray reported, but Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof now want to talk to him before finalizing the trade.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.news10.net/storyfull2.aspx?storyid=15543



> The uncertainty over the proposed Peja Stojakovic for Ron Artest trade continues after the latter met with team management in Indianapolis earlier today. When reporters asked Artest after the meeting if he was still a Pacer, he declined to answer.
> 
> It has been a confusing 24 hours in the saga that began Tuesday afternoon with ESPN reporting that the Sacramento Kings had traded their starting small forward for the controversial Artest. The Indiana forward was deactivated by the Pacers last month after he publicly announced he wanted to be traded.
> 
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Artest agrees to deal with Kings

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-pacers-artest&prov=ap&type=lgns

Ron Artest may be headed to Sacramento after all. ESPN reported Wednesday that a deal sending the volatile Indiana Pacers forward to the Kings for sharpshooter Peja Stojakovic was back on, pending approval of Sacramento owners Gavin and Joe Maloof. 


he report that Artest had agreed to the deal came a day after a reportedly "imminent" trade between the teams fell apart. Artest met with Pacers CEO Donnie Walsh on Wednesday at Conseco Fieldhouse and apparently agreed to go to Sacramento. 

Pacers spokesman David Benner would not confirm the report and said the team would issue a statement or call a news conference if a deal were completed. Telephone calls seeking comment were left by The Associated Press for Walsh and for Artest's and Stojakovic's agents.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

The only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about - Oscar Wilde


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> The only thing worse than being talked about is not being talked about - Oscar Wilde


U-Haul stock goes up one day, down the next, now it's up again. Go figure.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brad Miller and Ron Artest back together again. 3 different uniforms.


----------



## grace (Mar 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Brad Miller and Ron Artest back together again. 3 different uniforms.


It's more than that if you count the different numbers that Artest wore when he was in Indiana.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> The strain reached the point that, for all their claims that they would wait until the summer if necessary to find the right deal, Indy threatened legal action against Artest on Wednesday morning -- a suspension without pay that would lead to arbitration -- if he didn't call the Kings and convince them he would report and compete without hesitation.


Artest and his agent must have thought that they would have lost that one...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=2306631


----------

